# Live-Bluescreen, Video-Karaoke



## Lion127 (6. August 2007)

Guten Tag.
Bin alter FAST AV-Master 98 Veteran, aber seit 7 Jahren nix mehr gemacht. Bin also wieder Newbie.
Habe folgendes Vorhaben: Möchte eine Art "Video-Karaoke" machen für eine Party. Also Person vor Bluescreen in einzelne Filmszenen hineinversetzen. Der soll dann "mitspielen". Aufnahme im Nebenraum, das Ganze (Echtzeit-Ergebnis) soll live dem Publikum vorgeführt werden.
Frage: Was brauche ich dafür (Kamera, klar)? Welche Videokarte unterstützt diesen Betrieb (Eingang Feed Bluescreen, Ausgang in den Vorführraum) und welche Software empfehlt Ihr?
Habe bisher nur einen PC mit normalen 3D-AGP-Karte (nvidia 6600gt) zum Zocken.
Vielen Dank!


----------



## chmee (7. August 2007)

Schau Dich mal in der VJ-Ecke um, Programme wie Resolume und Arkaos bieten Bluescreens in Echtzeit an. Inzwischen ist die Sache nicht mehr so sehr an die Videokarte gebunden sondern an den verfügbaren Treiber. Wenn ein WDM-Treiber dabei ist, sind die Chancen groß, dass es die Software unterstützt.

http://www.audiovisualizers.com/toolshak/vjprgpix/softmain.htm

Im preiswerten Rahmen wird es wohl darauf hinauslaufen, dass Du den VGA-Output oder den Video-Output der GraKa benutzt.

mfg chmee


----------

